# que vaut la AMD Radeon HD 6970M ?



## razath (29 Septembre 2011)

bonjour, j ai l intention d'acquérir prochainement un imac 27 pouces, équipé de la carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 6970M (vers. 1 giga).
Amateur de jeux, j installerai windows via bootcamp. Je me posais la question de l'efficacité de cette carte en relation avec un écran si grand qu'est le 27 pouces et de sa grande résolution.
J'ai peur qu'elle ait du mal a gérer un affichage rapide pour des jeux gourmands en ressources graphique.
Et connaissant l approximation d'apple concernant les drivers sous bootcamp je m'interroge d'autant plus (j ai déjà l'expérience d'un imac avec la carte ati 2600 HD, dont les drivers fournis par apple n étaient pas les bons)
Quelqu'un aurait t il l'expérience de ce système ?


----------



## Le_Quid (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour Razath, si tu as l'intention d'acquérir un iMac 27" avec une ATI HD 6970 M pour faire du jeux, je te conseille de prendre celle qui à 2Go de DDR en option. Etant donné que les iMac ne sont pas évolutif comme peut l'être une tour d'ordinateur il vaut mieux prendre la plus puissante pour les prochains jeux.

Personnellement je joue au dernier jeu sur mon iMac 27" avec une partition BootCamp et un windows seven 64 bits et ça tourne très très bien. Résolution au maximum de tous les jeux BF3, Call of Duty Black Ops, BF2....

Personnellement je trouve dommage que la carte graphique ne soit pas une Nvidia mais peut être que cela changera pour les prochains.

Vivement que tous les jeux soient compatibles Mac OS X........

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question.

Fabien


----------



## Swannito (10 Octobre 2011)

J'ai pour ma part un iMac 2011 I7 3,4 ghz 8 Go ram 6970m 2 go et je confirme que c'est bien mieux pour les jeux même si il faut pas croire que 2go augmente la puissance de la GPU , à part moi j'aurais juste besoin que quelqu'un fasse un test enfaite j'ai pas encore acheté Windows 7 donc pas pue test Battlefield 3 . 

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un pourrais test sur la BETA de BF3 avec ma config mais avec en option graphic ça car la résolution native me sert a rien avec le recul de mon imac par rapport a moi.

1080p
Full Hight
x4 en anti aliasing
x4 pour l'anisotrope

et me dire a combien vous tournez en FPS, je cherche un compromis entre 50-60 fps. donc si vous pouvez faire des test pour me dire serais cool.

Bonne soirée


----------

